

Ask HN: Please review our StartUp agendam - onderus

Please review our StartUp agendam: http://agendam.com/invite/861981 .We are in private beta right now. I would like to know what you think about the idea? Agendam is basically a social network where you share your agenda with your social network. You can share things that is keeping you busy recently or just open a thread to discuss trending topics. Its also like a public to-do list. Its still early and in very active development and we are trying to iterate over the main idea. It has a web version and its also available in iOS. Your feedback is appreciated.
======
ebiester
1\. Don't assume you can figure out their language by IP. I'm in Turkey, but
my native language is English, and you have no obvious way to change the
language on the page.

I don't understand the use case from the video, or why I would use it. Most of
my agenda or todo is something I would keep private.

(Come to think of it, agendam makes sense from a Turkish grammar
perspective... _borrows idea_ And Turkish is an odd choice for
internationalization... Is any part of your team in Turkey?)

~~~
onderus
There should be a way to change the language any time, you are right. People
tend to share their agenda with others as far as we have observed and there is
an option to make some of it private as well. Most of the development is being
done in Turkey.

